# my red Merlion arowana fish



## leo9 (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never seen an aro swim straight up and down before, really incredible! 

Seriously though, your fish looks awesome.


----------



## leo9 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------

